# Important! Looking for a song!



## Khara (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi!

I'm a new member, and hope that this is the correct place to ask about this. It's a little bit embarrassing, because of that I don't know the name of this artist nor the name of the song.

It is however very important for me to find this song; I've heard it some times, but can't find it - I've, unsuccessfully, used many hours to find it, so please - help.

The only things that I know about this classical "song" is:

1. It is (or a big part of it is) played using violins.
2. It is a very sad song. VERY sad.
3. It goes like (sorry, but this is what I got of information): "NeeNeeeeNeeNeeeeee, NeeNeeeNeeNeeee" and so on. So it goes like playing on a violing like:

a. Deep tone = Nee
b. Little bit sharp tone = Neeee
c. Deep tone = Nee
d. (I think it is) Sharp tone = Neeeeee


You are probably laughing of me right now, but I really have to find this classical song!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Khara said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a new member, and hope that this is the correct place to ask about this. It's a little bit embarrassing, because of that I don't know the name of this artist nor the name of the song.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Knights who say Ni (or neeee) to me!

Why do I think this is the Adagio for Strings by Samuel Barber?


----------



## Khara (Oct 16, 2009)

Taapkara:

No, it's not this one, but it's quite similar to it!

If you see from 0:24 - 0:35, then the violin that plays, have the "Neee"'s (haha) very short compared with the song that i'm looking for. I'll try again with the melody:

If we have three levels of "sharpness" (1, 2 and 3 (3 = sharpest)) of the sound, then it look like:

1, 2, 1, 3.

AND the tone "3" last longer. If we assume that the number in the bracket is how long time the tone lasts, then it look like:

1(1), 2(1), 1(1), 3(2-3)

Tone "3" lasts for about double to threedouble the time tone 1, 2 and 2nd 1 lasts.

Sorry for this long novel, I'm just dying to get it :S


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Intriguing challenge.

Could it be Theme from Schindler's List

or possibly

Massenet's Meditation from Thais


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Oy vey, this is a challenge. I will have to think about it.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't follow. What's Neeeee again?

Real musical notation is actually much simpler than this method!

Do you have a mic Khara? Perhaps you could sing it to us.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

bassClef said:


> I don't follow. What's Neeeee again?


It comes after Nee sharp and sometimes before Neeee sharp major, and occasionally before Neee b flat. Can't you read?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry, silly me, I'm a bit slow on the uptake.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

bassClef said:


> Sorry, silly me, I'm a bit slow on the uptake.


That's OK. We all have our off days occasionally.


----------



## Khara (Oct 16, 2009)

bassClef said:


> Do you have a mic Khara? Perhaps you could sing it to us.


Haha, well, I was thinking about doing this, but I was afraid of, that you would laugh of me - and you certainly still will 

I've just hummed the melody - I'm not sure about wether the 'melody' is correct in the 2-3seconds after second 9 (the (transition?)).

I have uploaded it here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=794XFM3S

Thanks!!!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

It could possibly be Chausson Poeme


----------



## Khara (Oct 16, 2009)

No it's not  .. I don't think that it only is one person that plays on a violin, and the sound is much 'louder'


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

My last shot at this is Rachmaninoff's _Vocalise_.

The one above is an orchestral version but there are several variants, e.g. for solo piano, for violin and piano, for cello and piano.


----------



## Khara (Oct 16, 2009)

Very close, but not that one :/
The violin is much more dominant in the song - I think that it is the only thing that it used in that song.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

For tonight's fun with more sad-sounding violin pieces, how about:

Dvorak's _Romance in F minor_

or

Tchaikovsky's _Serenade Melancolique_


----------



## Khara (Oct 16, 2009)

Thx, but I'm still feeling really stupid. Lets try one more time:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7ET8EGJ8

But real good music ur comin up with - THanks!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you sure that this is a standalone classical piece? Something about it seems recognisable, but I'm inclined to think it might be the theme from a film or a TV series.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Try these:

Tchaikovsky's _Valse Sentimentale_.

_Faure's Berceuse_

J S Bach's _Violin Partita in D Minor, Chaconne_

Max Bruch's _Kol Nidrei_ (from 1 minute et seq.)


----------

